# Razer Orochi Mini Gaming Maus vorgestellt



## Explosiv (24. Juli 2009)

*Razer Orochi*
Mit der Razer Orochi Mini Gaming Maus wird eine Notbookmaus vorgestellt, welche mit sage und schreibe 4000dpi auftrumpft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgestattet wird die Maus mit dem Razer-3G-Laser, was eine punktgenaue Abtastung ermöglicht und so auch für proffessionelle Fotobearbeitungen am Notebook interessant erscheint.

Die Maus kann Kabelgebunden oder via Bluetoth 2.0 Schnittstelle genutzt werden. Die Stromversorgung stellen 2 normale AA-Batterien zur Verfügung. 

Die Maus verfügt darüber hinaus über einen Ausschalter der Stromversorgung, sodas gerade bei mobiler Nutzung Strom der Batterien gespart werden kann.

Technische Eigenschaften :

Bluetooth ® 2.0-Anschluss 
Dual-Modus Kabel / Wireless-Funktionalität 
4000dpi Razer Precision ™ 3G Laser Sensor 
Razer Synapse ™ On-Board-Speicher 
Bis zu 100 mm pro Sekunde 
Die Lebensdauer des Akkus: ca. 1-3 Monaten bei normaler Nutzung 
Stromversorgung 2 AA-Batterien 
Größe: ca. 99 mm x 67.8mm x 35mm

Besonderheiten :

Abnehmbarer drei Fuß, leicht, geflochtene Schnur 
Lebensdauer der Batterie-Indikator 
7 voll programmierbare Tasten 
Hyperesponse ™ links und rechts klicken Sie auf Schaltflächen 
Beidhändiges Design

Die Razer Orochi  wird vorraussichtlich ab Mitte August erhältlich sein und der Preis beläuft sich auf ca. 80,- Euro.
​Quelle : Razer


----------



## Dark_Eagle (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Razer Orochi Mini Gaming Maus vorgestellt !*

Mmmhhatten wir den Namen Orochi nich neulich in nem anderen Zusammenhang noch?


----------



## Klutten (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Razer Orochi Mini Gaming Maus vorgestellt !*

Hoffentlich bringt der Name keinen Ärger mit sich, sodass eine nachträgliche Änderung notwendig ist - wäre ja nicht das erste Mal in Bezug auf Scythe. Damals war es der Infinity, der zum Mugen wurde. Nun dreht sich die Lage. ^^

Auf die Maus bin ich gespannt. Ein Exemplar werde ich sicher bekommen können.


----------



## GoZoU (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Razer Orochi Mini Gaming Maus vorgestellt !*

Nicht zu vergessen, das Razer Kabuto, was auch im August zu einem Preis von rund 20€ erscheinen wird. Die Namen beziehen sich afaik auf die asiatische Geschichte, so dass Probleme wegen Namensrechten eigentlich nicht zu erwarten sind.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Razer Orochi Mini Gaming Maus vorgestellt !*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt auf Klutten's Test sollte er denn einen machen 
Sieht gut aus


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Razer Orochi Mini Gaming Maus vorgestellt !*

Sieht aus wie ne Mini Version der Mamba. Und hat bessere technische Werte als so manche andere Gaming Maus. Das lässt Großes erwarten, wenn auch zu einem hohen Preis.


----------



## Maximax (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Razer Orochi Mini Gaming Maus vorgestellt !*

Wenn diese Maus die Razer typische hohe Verabreitungsqualität hat, dann könnte sie fast ein Kandiat für eine neue Notebookmaus werden.


----------



## aurionkratos (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Razer Orochi Mini Gaming Maus vorgestellt !*

Hm, schaut nett aus. Gerade der Anschluss per Bluetooth, dann würde endlich der USB-Funk-Stecker meiner Notebook-Maus verschwinden.

Mal sehen, wie bequem sie ist ;o

Wobei 80€ doch recht happig ist.


----------



## Bullveyr (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Razer Orochi Mini Gaming Maus vorgestellt !*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> .... Und hat bessere technische Werte als so manche andere Gaming Maus.


naja, ist der bei Razer inzwischen übliche Philips twin-eye Sensor mit all seinen Problemen 

PS: irgendwie ist die Maus ein wenig arg kurz geraten


----------



## Robin13788 (26. Juli 2009)

Sieht schon sehr schick aus, vom technischen her auch erste Sahne, nur ist die irgendwie etwas sehr kurz oder kommt mir dass nur so vor??

Mfg Robin13788


----------

